# Colt did it.. Why not S&W



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/sm...277&utm_campaign=/blog/smith-wesson-model-19/


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

What did Colt do? If you mean the revolvers they brought out I'm about as excited by them as the
S&W m19 remake. I might get one on trade but I would never buy one.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

K frame Smith's are sweet to shoot. I have a San Antonio PD trade in Model 65 that is a blast to shoot. I just wish .357 rounds were less expensive. Could be worse though. My Colt SAA takes .45 Colt, which get pricey in a hurry!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the 19! Have 5 of them! Are the new ones better? maybe but I’ll stick with the classic, great feel easy to shoot and just smooth as butter trigger on 4 of the 5 I have.


----------

